# Could somebody please help with this?????



## mwhite (Feb 11, 2002)

I am working on a newsletter for a company and they want to be able to send the Newsletter through email but with all attached images and links so that when the email is opened it looks more like a web page than an all text email. Can anyone tell me if there is a somewhat easy way to do this. I am not an HTML Guru by any means but this shouldn't be so complicated. I will owe you big and will return the favor somehow.

Thanks


----------



## Jadey (Feb 11, 2002)

You can send an email in HTML format, and as long as the remote client supports it, it will look like a regular web page through their email client. You could also send them a PDF file through the email. You can make http links in a PDF file as well.


----------



## mwhite (Feb 11, 2002)

How would I save it as an HTML formatted email? I use Outlook. If I have a page I designed in Imageready how would I send this page to a client with all web links I create still intact? Thanks you for responding, I appreciate your help. I just need a more detailed explanation.

Thanks


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2002)

so awhite, when are you going to stop in the other thread you started and say thanks for the feedback or tell us to go to h*ll or whatever?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2002)

Ignore Ed, he's been having a bad day.   

As for the HTML, you just paste or type the code into the message.  It's not hard..


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't speak for Ed, but not having a good day has nothing to do with this. It's a simple matter of being polite and acknowledging the efforts and time of others.

Judging from mwhites response in "that other thread", I still don't think he understands what is being said regardless of how direct it's been put.

There's no such thing as free tech support or advice.


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

mwhite - i will reply to you here since i am thinking you will be checking this thread sooner.

1st - i appreciate your taking the time out of your busy schedule to say thanks to the handful of people who contributed feedback to your sh*thole site (that is what a septic tank is, isn't it ). I realize it would be too much for us to ask that you give us any indication of how it helped you or why you did not change the things that were brought up.

of course a very good general debate was started because of it and we should say thanks to you for that. So 'Thanks'.

and of course anytime we can stop our days and help you out in the future, please don't hesitate to ask. We are all your humble servants from this point forward.

2nd - you're right, i get nasty when somebody is rude to me and makes me feel taken advantage of. My mother always got a little nasty with me when i didn't follow some common social courtesies and i eventually caught on.  you don't just run around asking people for their help and never responding to them after they have given you what you wanted out of them. or maybe you are preparing for a career with m$. 
i am not attacking you, i am attacking your behaviour. I have no doubt you are an intelligent man (or maybe a woman - not much to go on by your name, women just are rarely so insensitive of others) and that you have many things to offer the site. and i was glad to help when you first asked. but unless you get a grip and realize that communication is a two way street, i will not help you in any way again. maybe others will, but i won't. Your attacking me for asking that you show some respect for others did set me off.

3rd - i hope you continue to thank Jadey for her help. she has a wonderfully helping heart and deserves to be appreciated for what she is attempting to help you with. (or anyone else who will still talk to you at this point)


----------



## mwhite (Feb 12, 2002)

This reply is to anyone who was offended by my ill mannered response time regarding appreciation of your opinions. I did not know that there were certain individuals that decided when a thread was over and the Thank Yous begin but now I know that ED and Klink will take care of that. I love what I do for a living and I feel good when I can help someone do something they don't know how to do or just simply give an educated opinion about an issue they want to discuss. That is enough for me, I don't require two paragraphs of pats on the backs and thanks. If they write the two paragraphs of thanks thats great but I would never judge a person or write up ignorant comments like the ones Klink and Ed wrote. I realize that it takes time out of everyones day to come in here and help someone out or give some feedback and I am sure that everyone else is aware of that. The reward for doing so is that when you need help it will probably be here. So for Ed and Klink, my advice to the two of you would be to just not visit the thread of a person you think is unappreciative. And if you think that is what I am than I urge you not to visit my threads. I am willing to bet there are plenty of other people in this forum that would rather spend there time discussing design topics than discussing there manners with the two of you.


----------



## evildan (Feb 13, 2002)

mwhite,

I don't require a "thank you" for any technical support or advice I give to you or anyone else. I can, however, understand how some people would want a thank you or some kind of feed back, but I am not one of them.

Still it would be nice to have some sort of sign that you're still reading the postings, and that you really were interested in our opinions. We weren't sure if you might be trapped under a box screaming in your office... looking at all the postings, with hand extended grasping at the keyboard that was just inches from reach... trying, to respond... trying to thank everyone after each post... Perhaps your interenet connection dropped... or your neighbor, while trying dig a trench for the wood-post fence that he wanted to put up this weekend and in doing so cut your cable leaving your house without electricity for a week... we just didn't know. 

But still, I usually post to help, and as in the real world, I don't usualy help for reward or recognition.  I've found by my helping, I often learn something I didn't know before. While I can't speak for the Admin of these forums, it could be said that the idea of places like this site are founded on people helping eachother with no obligations there after. 

This is really a statement about your character. Since I don't know you, I won't make the mistake of judging you. (I made that mistake once on these boards huh ED?  ) Ed, along with some others, are a little disapointed that you didn't give them some feedback, I can't say I blame them, there were some very insightful things posted on that thread. 

Again, I don't speak for the others, but I'm not mad at you.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 13, 2002)

This thread changed subjects fast, no?


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

well, iwas just going to drop this sh*t but since evildan did such a wonderful job of fully expressing what i feel, i just want to thank him for taking the time to do so.

it is not a matter of "expecting recognition" or "pats on the back". It is common social courtesy whether it is on the boards or in the office or at the grocery store. When you ask for help, you acknowlege the person who gives it. and responding to posts that have been made doesn't end a thread. it furthers it. ignoring a post one starts is normally the quick way to watching it disappear down the page. 

awhite, i guess i will just ask you to wonder, after all this, is the reason you aren't getting any help with html for email because no one here knows how to do it? or could it be that this idea of common courtesy really does exist outside of my ego? 

i for one am not the type to hold grudges when someone simply acknowledges they weren't complety right. no need to go so far as to say you might have been wrong. and i'll even start the process. i admit that i was a bit testy the day i first wrote my little nudge at you to pay attention to your other thread. and i was getting just a little perturbed at participents in general in this forum who start something and then disappear. you were, unfortunately, a blatant example of what was bugging me and so i used you to make a point. see the thing about any kind of communication and human interaction is that it requires continued participation. so all you need to do is decide if you are in or out? are you going to be a part of this community or just leach from it? I welcome you to be a real active part of it if you will simply acknowledge that the rest of us are too.


----------

